# Anybody Know?



## Tclem (Dec 14, 2013)

What this is?


----------



## SENC (Dec 14, 2013)

Pretty sure it's a tree!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tclem (Dec 14, 2013)

SENC said:


> Pretty sure it's a tree!


Ha I thought I typed in wood barter. Must have went to Comedy Central instead. Good one. Guess I should reword the title


----------



## SENC (Dec 14, 2013)

Yeah, I know, every site has one... sorry, could resist!


----------



## Tclem (Dec 14, 2013)

Probably just a junk tree but it sure did look good on the inside. Who knows I'll see what it does


----------



## rdnkmedic (Dec 14, 2013)

I think it's free wood. Go for it.


----------



## Dennis Ford (Dec 14, 2013)

Any chance that it could be Redbud?


----------



## DKMD (Dec 14, 2013)

Dennis Ford said:


> Any chance that it could be Redbud?



I don't think so since it didn't crack immediately upon cutting...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## phinds (Dec 14, 2013)

The color and interspersion of pink with white looks a lot like a piece of carob I got some years ago. There's a pic of it on my site (see the 2nd and 3rd samples down on the carob page). I wouldn't put the odds of it actually being carob very high, I'm just pointing out what I noticed.

EDIT: also, I don't know squat about bark so can't help you on that basis. I think the sawyers here are going to be a lot more help than I am.


----------



## Tclem (Dec 14, 2013)

Here is another picture


----------



## Tclem (Dec 14, 2013)

W


phinds said:


> The color and interspersion of pink with white looks a lot like a piece of carob I got some years ago. There's a pic of it on my site (see the 2nd and 3rd samples down on the carob page). I wouldn't put the odds of it actually being carob very high, I'm just pointing out what I noticed.
> 
> EDIT: also, I don't know squat about bark so can't help you on that basis. I think the sawyers here are going to be a lot more help than I am.


what is your site?
Thanks
Tony


----------



## DKMD (Dec 14, 2013)

Tclem said:


> W
> 
> what is your site?
> Thanks
> Tony


Check his signature lines... Hobbithouseinc.com


----------



## Tclem (Dec 14, 2013)

DKMD said:


> Check his signature lines... Hobbithouseinc.com


 I clicked on his name bug didn't see anything but I do have that site saved so I must have seen it before. 
Thanks
Tony


----------



## phinds (Dec 14, 2013)

Tclem said:


> I clicked on his name bug didn't see anything but I do have that site saved so I must have seen it before.
> Thanks
> Tony


 
No, not my name, my SIGNATURE. The "Wood ID" site link


----------



## Tclem (Dec 14, 2013)

That may be the right tree I saw your pictures and found this picture


----------



## phinds (Dec 14, 2013)

Interesting. Those obviously have the same rotten core as your piece in addition to the pink and white colors.


----------



## JR Parks (Dec 17, 2013)

The wide growth rings, the color could suggest chinaberry. 
Jim R

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 17, 2013)

Would either one of those trees grow in south Mississippi?


----------



## bench1holio (Dec 18, 2013)

I agree with Jim. definitely chinaberry... AKA white cedar in australia.


----------



## Tclem (Dec 18, 2013)

Well I've never worked with China berry but I follow a guy on Instagram who makes a lot of grunt calls out of it. Maybe I just got lucky. 
Tony


----------



## Tclem (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Dec 18, 2013)

you can check the dendrology site at VT. They have a great tool to help you ID trees and any woody stem plant for that matter. They will have pix of the fruit (seed) of a plant, bark, twigs, flowers, etc.. They will also have ranges of growth for plants. Keep in mind that some plants will grow outside of the hardiness zone they are designated to grow in but in general palm trees aren't growing in Wisconsin and hard maples aren't gonna grown in Florida. But a prime example of a plant growing outside of it's zone in the Kentucky coffee tree. It shouldn't grow up here in Wisconsin based on its growth zone but it grows here pretty easily.

Hope this helps


----------



## Tclem (Dec 18, 2013)

I'll keep that in mind 
Thanks
Tony


----------



## WoodLove (Dec 23, 2013)

JR Parks said:


> The wide growth rings, the color could suggest chinaberry.
> Jim R


I wholeheartedly agree. its chinaberry.... also known as white mahogany. I just felled one in my back yard.


----------



## Tclem (Dec 23, 2013)

I went back over there Saturday and found a limb that had little berry type balls on them.


----------

